# too cute! Prince wear new clothes in action



## weiwei_in_usa (Oct 8, 2005)

Prince new clothes


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh he's so CUTE I could just EAT him!!! You know what I mean! :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

OMG! Toooo cute!

This post soo needed to warning!


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

he's simply ..gorgeous :shock: :roll:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*I LOVE HIM! * 

Can I have him?


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

S W E E T !!! :love7:


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh my goodness he is just the cutest thing


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> *I LOVE HIM! *
> 
> Can I have him?


 :shock: I want him too! He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

He's adorable!


----------



## weiwei_in_usa (Oct 8, 2005)

Prince is so smart. he know a lot of tricks (seat, up ,down, turn around etc.)
I will post some pic when he is doing tricks.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Love the new duds. Prince is a real cutie-pie.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

aww he's so cute! I love to see Tank in his clothes.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG so cute!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Prince is soooo sweet!!!! :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

A Prince indeed  He's adorable in his new duds.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Lovely pictures , he looks very sweet.


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Adorable!!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww he is so cute! He looks like a little stuffed animal himself.


----------



## bhsblonde08 (Nov 27, 2005)

AWW how old is he?


----------



## weiwei_in_usa (Oct 8, 2005)

Four month old


----------



## Gibzi (Nov 22, 2005)

I love his clothes! xGibzix


----------



## bhsblonde08 (Nov 27, 2005)

so how big will he get?


----------



## bhsblonde08 (Nov 27, 2005)

so how big will he get?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

such a handsome chi baby.


----------



## weiwei_in_usa (Oct 8, 2005)

I didi look the weight chart.

He is going to be 4!/2LB FULL GROWN


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwww he is gorgous i luvvvvvvvvvvvvreeeee him


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

What a cute little puppers  gorgeous !! xx


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

*action picsq*

what a little darling. I want to give him a big hug!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> *I LOVE HIM! *
> 
> Can I have him?


  same here..HE'S GORGEOUS!!! :love5:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I love to have him as well.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh is he cute!!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Prince is so Cute N Cuddly!!!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

I Truly love him. My love for him got deeper and deeper as I scroll down each and every picture. Ohhh my - he is too adorable. 

MUAH MUAH MUAH.....

Linda and Tiny


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

This is twice in one day he has taken my breath away!! He's amazing!!


----------

